# What is your worst habit



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Mine is definitely sitting in front of this thing for too long.

And what do you think is your best feature?

Bailee


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

My inability to maintain a constant volume when I'm speaking to someone.
Yes, I fluctuate between an inaudible whisper and the person is continually saying pardon, excuse me etc etc, to an ear piercing shrill, then they try to cover their ears discretely trying not to offend me.

HHMM... my best feature?

MY EAR!

G.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

My worst habit is never finishing anything that I start.

My best feature? I'm a master at facing down fear since I'm scared of so many things.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

zzz


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

My worst habit is expecting too much. And thinking in black and white terms.

My best is my ability to decieve; ie - if I am in the company of incredibly stupid people; to behave like a idiot and agree with their moronic ideas. And alternatively - if I am in the company of incredibly clever, witty people, then I can just about, most of the time, manage to make them believe I am also incredibly clever and witty.

I also smoke and drink too much. Oh, and I'm addicted to Klonopin.


----------



## GrnEyedDoll (Dec 26, 2006)

My worst habit is definitely my obsessiveness. Lately my obsessiveness over existing and repeatidly asking questions that cant be answered, and even if I get some sort of answer Im never happy with it.

My best ability, odd enough, is my ability to counsel others when they are going through tough times. Too bad I cant counsel myself, I just make myself more nutty!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> My worst habit is definitely my obsessiveness


No no NO!

Sorry, this is my real grouch when it comes to DR/DP, if you are indeed referring to DR/DP in this regard. Obsessional rumination is not a habit - it is a disorder. I won't waste my breath or your time by repeating what I think about that here.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Having *one* culturally stimulating menthol cigarette per day.

Well that's one of my habits anyway...

No prizes for guessing the other two.


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

Trusting too much in other people without knowing them well...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking so god damn good, too many snakes with t*ts were staring at me today... quit looking at me women! =*( *hugs self* aww but I spent ?70 on my bed? duck feather & suede ? aka WINNER! Can?t wait to sleep tonight! =D


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

My worst habit would be not exercising like i should be doing and overeating as of late. Oh and i overindulge in drug's sometimes as well.

My best quality would be that im a fighter and i dont give up.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

my worst habit is winding people up the wrong way on purpose or out of boredom to generate a reaction, then when i get a threatening reaction i turn into a scared little man that regrets what ive done ...

happens in pubs quite alot


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

Worst habit: hmm so many to choose from... top 3 are ciggarettes, never finishing anything I start and obsessing about DP/this website

Best quality: I can laugh at myself


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Worst Habit: My trichotillamania, i know its classified as a disorder but mine's so bad i just see it as a habit. That and chewing tobacco

Best Quality: Usually can make any situation funny


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Worst habit? Eating junk food and spilling beer on my keyboard.

Best habit? Hmmmm.....


----------



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

Worst Habit: Getting DPed and psychosomatic pained when at long rest periods that demand focused attention (ie; my work at a computer), I get quite a relief from moving and keep moving and just looking at things and thinking of things instead of just being DP'd and being there stupid.

Best Habbit: My night time walkabout on my hometown and the feelings of joy and peace and time to think and to socialize and to just feel great most of the time now.


----------



## j glaze11 (Sep 16, 2006)

my worst habits: definetly dipping (chewing tobacco), sometimes letting my fears take over my mind, and not finishing some things that i start.

Best Quality: Findings ways to get better from this, resilency, and im a very social and friendly person to talk to.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

Jgard10 said:


> Worst Habit: My trichotillamania, i know its classified as a disorder but mine's so bad i just see it as a habit. That and chewing tobacco
> 
> Best Quality: Usually can make any situation funny


Jgard10... you're not on your own, I used to do this myself only a year ago, seems going to the gym and volunteering has helped me so much.


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

Worst habbit: over analyzing and chewing my lip and cheek.

best quality: my witt, or at least I think so :lol:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

My worst habit would proabbly be smoking though im giving up now, gone about two weeks without one now, it's my new years resoloution to give up.

best habit I don't know, im far too modest to think of anything??? maybe that im modest LOL :lol:


----------



## FloatingRoberto (Dec 6, 2006)

Just picking the one habit that really hits you is probably better, but it's too hard to ignore the rest. So here follows a list 

Best habits:

*Eating great, like much veggies, fruit & fish. Drinking liters of spice tea, not because of health effects, but because it leaves such a nice after-taste and smooth teeth. Damn I love good food. 
*Sleeping well and regularly when not partying.They call me snowwhite 
*Exercising enough; regular biking & swimming. 
*At least trying to have a good time with friends, often do have. Do go out to great clubs, sometimes it goes well, sometimes awful. Nevertheless a great form of exposure for a shy soul  
*Do study some for school & visit class
*Shower a lot & try to dress well. People respond better when you seem to give a damn about your appearance.
*Smile , often fake, sometimes real.
*Being very sparse with psychoactives. Hardly do alcohol, smoking & drugs. At least never ever ever do stuff alone.
*Hardly have a tv or pc on after 21:00. They interfere with sleep.

ultimate habit: Living healthy.

Really bad habits:

*Shyness, dancing with and talking to girls is no problem, until they smile back  
*Not finishing all I start. Trying to back out when things appear to look tough, making excuses why I can't do something. Even though it are valid arguments, they are excuses.
*Very embarrassingly, sometimes hurt myself to see if I still feel. No scars, but still a very nasty habit. Damn narcotic dp  
*Sometimes shun human contact, lonelyness kills. 
*From time to time being cynical/depressed. "Not even watching the traffic light" 
*Being stubborn, circular thinking and not being open to reason.
*Watching desperate housewives. For christ's sake I am a guy!

worst habit: Being Supershy.

Off course the dp/dr effects and all fysical symptoms are the worst of all, but are no voluntary choice, so don't count as habits.
Hopefully people take over some of my good habits and don't recognize the bad, they blow.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

My worst habit is being too critical of myself.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

I said:


> My inability to maintain a constant volume when I'm speaking to someone.
> Yes, I fluctuate between an inaudible whisper and the person is continually saying pardon, excuse me etc etc, to an ear piercing shrill, then they try to cover their ears discretely trying not to offend me.
> 
> HHMM... my best feature?
> ...


This is still true.
Except I now consider my best feature my third toe nail on my left foot.
You would have to see it to understand


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I burp far too much. That's my bad one.

A good one? I like everyone I meet until they're mean to me. Totally non-judgmental.

zbohem x


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> I said:
> 
> 
> > My inability to maintain a constant volume when I'm speaking to someone.
> ...


I think proof is required, post a picture or I shall assume you're a fraud! :lol:

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh no, I think you would be impressed, honestly.
I am quite proud.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

siouxsie said:


> I burp far too much. That's my bad one.


Fancy a pint? :wink: my sister is the same! :evil:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

mmmmmm... beer...

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Hummm *alcoholic* :lol:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I've not had a drink since christmas actually. What with the pregnancy stuff I had going on.

Now I'm on antibiotics which will surely kill me if a drop of the sweet nectar passes my lips.

But I do like a tipple 

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Well done, I take my words back *takes them back*? you?s a super star =D


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

My worst habit is definately my perfectionism. (obsessiveness, and the iron grip i have on my mind also go under this category) I am a neurotic mess.

My best quality. I am tenacious to the bone. And one persistant sunovabitch.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

My worst habit now would be smoking as ive taken it up yet again. I also had a few drinks for the first time in ages so i might start drinking again as well. Although not to the extent that i was drinking before but thats easy enough to say right now lol.


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

^ Dont you dare start drinking like you used to. I just might have to go over there and kick your ass if you do. I know you'd never hit a girl so it all works out. :lol:

Oh and my worst habit: drinking bahaha
Best quality: I'm a survivor. oh no, beyonc? flashbacks...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Worse thing bout Darren is that he's far too selfless for his own good!

Best thing bout meself... is that I have a banana. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Best thing bout meself... is that I have a banana willy.


 :shock: Where did the word willy come from, all I did was cut and paste?

3098


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I see it now, you were implying you have a small banana, I am with you now :lol:

3098


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Best thing bout meself... is that I have a banana willy.
> ...


OMFG... HOOOOOWWWW DARE YOU MIS-QUOTE ME! =P


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> I see it now, you were implying you have a small banana, I am with you now :lol:
> 
> 3098


bastard... didn't think of that... lol =P


----------

